

Announce: OOTB Computing Ivan Goddard Talk At Stanford - signa11
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/140205.html

======
willvarfar
This'd do better perhaps on the day of the talk, rather like the space launch
streams are popular when they are actually live.

